# Lyft deactivation



## 268Smooth (Nov 30, 2015)

Is there anyway to get reactivate with Lyft?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Depends if they really kicked you out or just automaticallu suspended you until they ttalk to you ...and put you on the 'critical response queue', essentially in line for a specially trained type of of csr to consider your specific case


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

What did u do


----------



## ThatUberChick (Dec 22, 2016)

um I second that, WHY did they kick you off lol


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

I am disabled due to reported accident. I was not in an accident. Im also interersted in any info please. I truly believe they just dont like to poay sign on bonus.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

MrA said:


> I am disabled due to reported accident. I was not in an accident. Im also interersted in any info please. I truly believe they just dont like to poay sign on bonus.


That is USUALLY a pax who thought they would get a cleaning fee

If you got a feedback summary also check for comments can be misread by a search engine and directly ask support if this was that "report"

For example, 5* comment "very fast" +$2tip == 'we have received report that you were allegedly speeding' (true story, and YES I WAS, no one drives I-10 at 55mph....but no nobody "reported" me for it)


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

Adieu said:


> That is USUALLY a pax who thought they would get a cleaning fee
> 
> If you got a feedback summary also check for comments can be misread by a search engine and directly ask support if this was that "report"
> 
> For example, 5* comment "very fast" +$2tip == 'we have received report that you were allegedly speeding' (true story, and YES I WAS, no one drives I-10 at 55mph....but no nobody "reported" me for it)


So, were you disables, pending investigation? If so, how long were you disabled, how long before you got a response from Lyft and were re activated? Im told to wait in que, cases arte investigated one at a time, mine is in the waiting list.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

MrA said:


> I am disabled due to reported accident. I was not in an accident. Im also interersted in any info please. I truly believe they just dont like to poay sign on bonus.


Same thing happened to an Uber driver in Chicago. 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/merry-xmas-and-deactivated-suspended.127873/#post-1870278


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

MrA said:


> So, were you disables, pending investigation? If so, how long were you disabled, how long before you got a response from Lyft and were re activated? Im told to wait in que, cases arte investigated one at a time, mine is in the waiting list.


You are done!!! They will not put you back on the road with enough time to achieve the $2000 bonus. Oh well there is always NYE.


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

Old Smokey said:


> You are done!!! They will not put you back on the road with enough time to achieve the $2000 bonus. Oh well there is always NYE.


NYE? whats that?


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

MrA said:


> NYE? whats that? I only need two days, 40 rides left.


Tic tock tic tock


----------



## Adav (Nov 23, 2015)

I got deactivate cause of cxl


----------



## Adav (Nov 23, 2015)

I got this cheap ass company


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

Adios


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

268Smooth said:


> Is there anyway to get reactivate with Lyft?


Honestly, go work at McDonalds until you find another job. I promise you'll make more money there, and you won't run your car into the ground.


----------



## Ti Kto Takoy? (Aug 9, 2016)

I actually have the same issue. The car I was renting at the time seriously broke down while I was with a passenger and I'm guessing she contacted them because that cheap b**ch wanted a free ride. So Lyft disabled my account. Now I just got new vehicle and having issues getting back on... Plus there are some idiots that work there. I think people in McDonald's know more than the people that respond to emails at Lyft.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Adav said:


> I got this cheap ass company


How many cancel's did you have?


----------



## uber1969 (Dec 22, 2016)

Adav said:


> I got this cheap ass company


Whats funny is i got the same thing. Then yesterday found my acct is acctv again for no other reason then they got out if paying me the bonus time


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Adav said:


> I got this cheap ass company


Sounds like you had a shit load of cancellations.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

MrA said:


> NYE? whats that?


Hehehehe! Lmao!!! I love this place...


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey Guys, just signed up on this forum because this is sort of the topic I was wondering about.
I've been driving for Lyft about 2 weeks now. I'm not a hustler, I'm at least semi+ retired. I thought this gig might be interesting, I did'nt expect to get rich but I did'nt think it was a non profit enterprise. 

From the time I get a call, get in the car, drive to the rider, deliver him or her, then drive back where I was, I and my $30,000 Jeep usually seem to only make 8 or $10 an hour. I live near a toll road so often I need to use it. Lyft short pays me for the toll while the rider is in my car, but not if I need to use it to go pick them up, nor will it pay the toll for me to go back where I was . 

There are so many rideshare drivers, what am I missing that is great enough to attract all these drivers that like this job?

I get a call who wants to go downtown at Fr rush hour, He says he likes Lyft because he can Tip on the App but not on Uber. To translate the meaning of that , he said he likes Lyft better than Uber because the Lyft driver does'nt know he got stiffed until he's gone.

Just yesterday, got another call about 12 minutes away. I get there, the guy is outside waiting for me just the way I like it, he wants to go to Denver Airport, a nice ride , I like it. We put his big duffle bags in the back of the SUV, he gets in the back seat, his girlfriend jumps in the front seat and refuses to close the door, when a black girl has her hands on her hips and says she aint closing the door or getting out until he gets out, I figured we aint going no where until I was able to finally convince the fellow to just work things out with his GF, then call for another ride. Lyft gives me a lousy $5 for that, then they get snotty when I get another call for the same guy and I ignore it. "Oh you have a low acceptance rate"

And how stupid is this rating the passenger and rating the driver. If I rate a product 3 out of 5 stars, it's not too bad. I don't understand why Uber and Lyft want me to rate the passenger and the passenger rate the driver, why can't I rate Lyft and Uber, They would only get between 2 and 3.5 stars, but they want perfection out of me. I've got a 4.6 rating which I feel is damn good, but no, I'm in jeopardy of being deactivated. Then they send texts asking me to take my snow proof car out and pick up passengers because no body wants to walk in this snow and freezing cold. Then they say they will guarantee me a whopping $18 an hour , but only if I jump through ll the required hoops, and there are a lot of them.

So how long will it take for them to fire me with my 4.6 * rating, that I have absolutely no control over what people rate me at? I give the people a ride, if theyn are nice, I help them get their bags in & out, , I don't offer candy, gum, water or any of that, no flowers and no cooler full of beer or cocktails. Hmm, I just thought of something, can I start carrying bottles of water and sell em for $1 each?

I've only done 2 Uber rides, the first girl got a free ride to work because unlike Lyft where you tap to say you pick them up, it would not tap, so I took her to work , the whole time the map app is telling me to make a U turn and go pick up the girl who is in my back seat. 
Well I found out, you click with Lyft and slide with Uber.

Well, Thanks for giving me a place to rant, stay safe and maybe I'll see you out there if I dont get fired.


----------

